# In search of low cost DTG fulfillment service



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm looking for a low cost DTG fulfillment service. I know of some successful sellers on ebay that are using this type of service and are selling shirts for between $9.98 to $12.00. I'm already aware of a company called T-Shirt Gang but I have to sell their shirts for $16.00 to $20.00 to make a profit. Does anyone know of a company that has a lower cost.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

I doubt those eBay sellers are printing these shirts on demand. You be able to find someone to do white shirts for less, but colored shirts that are pretreated and have white ink you will not find them much cheaper. A lot of those eBay sellers use screen printed transfers. They cab buy them in bulk and press them as needed. Basically to get the shirt for super cheap you are going to have to spend some money up front or print the shirts yourself.


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

That makes sense. Well, I'm not really worried about how much money I make (as long as I'm not going in the hole of course). This is just a hobby for me that I really enjoy doing. If I can lower my prices, it'd be mostly just to make customers happier more than it would be for me, but that seems unrealistic for my situation right now. I'll just keep doin' what i'm doin' for now. Thanks again!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Where do you think the price should be?


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

DTG and low cost don't belong in the same sentence  Good luck with your new venture


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

There are lots of Low cost DTG printing Fulfillment services. Google is a great place to start.


----------



## VinceABN (Apr 23, 2015)

tchandler52 said:


> Your Digital Creator USA T-shirt Printing and Drop Shipping Service // Low cost solution for DTG Printing



Thanks for the link regarding, Your Digital Creator. I'm writing them at this minute.I've been looking for a company in NC to print DTG apparel for my website.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey, 
I can help print some t-shirts for you as I do DTG. Shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

Just going through old posts, Do you guys do fulfilment as part of your service? I noticed I couldn't find it on your website. Realising you do majority printing. Would like to know if you do prints on merchandising e.g.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes we do.



Positivefeeling said:


> Just going through old posts, Do you guys do fulfilment as part of your service? I noticed I couldn't find it on your website. Realising you do majority printing. Would like to know if you do prints on merchandising e.g.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

thanks, I explored your site a little more and took a look.

What other merchandising prints do you gys do and is your business integrated with shopify?


----------



## shirle0307 (Oct 24, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------

